# A.W. Pink -eschatology- which books to avoid (dispensationalist days)



## Kerygmata (Oct 12, 2010)

I am wondering about Pink and which books might be good reads from a covenantal perspective. I enjoyed some of his stuff, but it seems like his dispensationalist days have some weird ideas. Any help on this would be great.

Thanks


----------



## JonathanHunt (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi, person with no name in your signature (have you seen the rules?)

Iain Murray, in his biography of A.W. Pink, sets out what is and is not so helpful. On page 289 of the new edition he says that gleanings in Genesis and Exodus are not of the quality of 'Life and times of Joshua'. 

The rule-of-thumb is that if it was written after he published 'studies in dispensationalism' (which was a refutation) in 1933, it is more worthwhile. So we have The life of David, The Holy Spirit, The Divine Covenants, The life of Elijah, and many, many more. The later it is, the better it tends to be.


----------



## Kerygmata (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks, sounds good. I enjoyed Ian Murray's book "Spurgeon vs Hyper-Calvinism" so I'll have to check out the Pink biography as well. Post 1933, got it.


----------



## Berean (Oct 12, 2010)

Jordan, did you read what Pastor Jonathan said in his first line? You might want to check this out: http://www.puritanboard.com/faq.php?faq=vb_faq#faq_signaturereqtsfaq

You also have _nothing _about yourself in your profile.


----------

